# List of tools to get an apprentice started



## ryan2022 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

I actually had a set of tools, and am now going back to Plumbing.

I've still got most of my tools but don't want to miss anything. I hate borrowing stuff. It'll be a commercial job, great company. I'm pretty excited.

The list I have so far is:

2 pipe wrenches (14", 18")

Brass pipe cutters (1/2, 3/4)

Pex pliers,

Misc, drivers, files./

Hack saw,

Caulking gun,

Hex drivers

Decent cordless with hex drivers

copper cleaners, and emery cloth

Tube cutters,

misc. wrenches in common sizes. Adjustable.

hammer,

vise grips,

2 x channel locks,

misc. pliers, needlenose etc...


Am I missing anything that'll bit me in the ass in the first week?

They supply a B-Tank, and consumables, flux solder, gas.

I'm used to a relatively small bag of gear for residential finishing work. I figured this would help other guys starting out as well.


Thanks for any suggestions.

Ryan


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Someone will tell you where is the folding ruler.... but tape measure, torpedo level.


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

Level and tape is all that I require employees to supply, if they break either I replace them. I Dont think you should be required to supply tools to work for someone else.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Folding ruler!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Folding ruler!


It's used to smack people over the head with. :thumbsup:


----------



## ryan2022 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. I forgot those two. I think theyre still in my bag.

Much appreciated.

Neither Lowes and Home depot stock buckets of steam....It may take me a while to track that down.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Dropless drop light


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Dropless drop light


Dropless????? Or Cordless?? Get a lighted ballcap too


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

What area of the world you working? What materials mostly? Cast? Cooper? Pex?


----------



## ryan2022 (Dec 12, 2012)

Calgary Alberta.

It's new commercial work.

Copper, Steel, PVC, ABS and PEX. A nice mix.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Pitch level, grease pencil for marking cast, ball peen, reamer...and if you really want to make straight looking work out the gate...pow!


----------



## ryan2022 (Dec 12, 2012)

Awesome, thanks. For the price, ill pick those up.

Yeah, those lasers are nice. I've used one once, just a bit spendy right now!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm impressed that an apprentice is working this hard to get off on the right foot. If you're short a tool I'll send you one just out of respect for your attitude.

David


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ratcheting box wrenches: used for quickly adjusting trapeze hangers, also if you get the right size is handy on beam clamps. It's a little easier than pipe pliers

Bosch makes a pretty affordable line laser and plumb bob laser.

Chisel

Fitting books (free from most manufactures web site)

Paint marker, soap stone, sharpie, pen,pencil, note book, small graph paper note book

Extra drill apex for no hub bands, and Phillips bits

Knee pads

A file

A steel pick for lining flange holes

Extra toilet paper. 

In your car always have clean clothes and a towel.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Ratcheting box wrenches: used for quickly adjusting trapeze hangers, also if you get the right size is handy on beam clamps. It's a little easier than pipe pliers
> 
> Bosch makes a pretty affordable line laser and plumb bob laser.
> 
> ...


Flyout... have u seen the magnetnic hole thru nut drivers by Milwaukee??


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Flyout... have u seen the magnetnic hole thru nut drivers by Milwaukee??


I have a set, but haven't used them. I found that the square head on anvil beam clamps can be turned with a 12 point 7/16" socket. I have been using a speed wrench, but got the set specifically for that purpose, since then, haven't had to use a beam clamp.


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

Level, measuring tape and a good head lamp for your hard hat is always good.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Besides a tape and torpedo level, this is prolly the tool I use most. The marker with a skinny tip clips to the rim of your hard hat. I find it very convenient to access and very valuable to always know exactly where it is located when I need it.


----------



## ryan2022 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks David, I appreciate that.

Thanks a lot for the responses. I'll add what I can handle right now to the shopping list.

I've got most of it, but I'll source a few more. My wifes Aunt gave me a home depot gift card for Christmas. I'll put it to good use.

Ryan


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Cajunhiker said:


> Besides a tape and torpedo level, this is prolly the tool I use most. The marker with a skinny tip clips to the rim of your hard hat. I find it very convenient to access and very valuable to always know exactly where it is located when I need it.


I think I'm the only person who thinks those markers are garbage.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> I think I'm the only person who thinks those markers are garbage.


Got a bunch of those... havnt give it a real workout yet


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Got a bunch of those... havnt give it a real workout yet


I don't like them. They don't last long and are over priced.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> I don't like them. They don't last long and are over priced.


Got them for free at the ahri show..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Dropless????? Or Cordless?? Get a lighted ballcap too



Come on RJ, it's a joke. Like a left handed screwdriver


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Got them for free at the ahri show..


Yep, mine are free too. Provided by our superintendent.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Cajunhiker said:


> Yep, mine are free too. Provided by our superintendent.


We get sharpies and mark-alls for free, they bought those milwaukees for a few, but they never caught on.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

A clock to know when to show up
A memory to retain what is being taught
Humility to understand the pecking order and why it is so 
Good humor to help get through the day, every day


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> A clock to know when to show up
> A memory to retain what is being taught
> Humility to understand the pecking order and why it is so
> Good humor to help get through the day, every day


Every one of these.


----------

